# Looking to outsource all my production - DTG and ScreenPrinting



## Llanlli (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello,

I'm currently own a small t-shirt business, but I want to expand and outsource all my production. I'm looking for a responsible company that I can build a relationship with.

I'm looking for both DTG and Screen Printing. If you know any good company out there or this is you, reach out to me.

Thanks!

Edit:

I'm based in Puerto Rico. I want to focus right now on dark and light color t-shirts: cotton, polyester or blends. I don't have an exact number of how many shirts it'll be printing. In order to establish a quantity I would need to know the price it'll be getting to be able to find a good profit margin for both.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

location, garments and numbers needed might help


----------



## Llanlli (Mar 23, 2010)

into the T said:


> location, garments and numbers needed might help




I'm based in Puerto Rico. I want to focus right now on dark and light color t-shirts: cotton, polyester or blends. I don't have an exact number on how many shirts it'll be printing. In order to establish a quantity I would need to know the price it'll be getting to be able to find a good profit margin for both.


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

Llanlli said:


> In order to establish a quantity I would need to know the price


And in order to establish a price, you're going to have to disclose a quantity (among other factors).


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

TeedUp said:


> And in order to establish a price, you're going to have to disclose a quantity (among other factors).


yup, as quantity increases the price drops

without that number you will never have a good idea of cost


----------

